# [SOLVED] Semi-Frequent 0x0000001e BSOD



## FlynnArrowstarr (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi, guys.

First time posting here, so I hope I got everything right. :grin:

I've been experiencing infrequest BSOD errors over the past couple of weeks. They began probably about two weeks ago. The error is KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED STOP: 0x0000001E (0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x0000000, 0x00000000). Not that it actually says this on the BSOD page, but I see it when checking the minidump with BlueScreenViewer. The error mostly happens in ataport.sys with ntoskernal.sys and tcpip.sys mentioned. I've attached the files generated by the Windows7_Vista program and a Perfmon report is also included. Disk activity is high in the perfmon report as it was running the Windows7_Vista program at the same time.



Current system specs:

OS - Vista/ Windows 7 ? - *Windows 7 Ultimate SP1*
x86 (32-bit) or x64 ? *x64*
What was original installed OS on system? - *Windows 7 Home Premium x64*
Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)? - *Retail*
Age of system (hardware) - *about 1 year*
Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? - *about 1 year; no*
CPU - *AMD Athlon II X4 630*
Video Card - *evga nVidia GeForce GTS 450 1 GB*
MotherBoard - *Dell 04GJJT*
Power Supply - *hec Power Pro 600; 600 watts*
System Manufacturer - *Dell*
Exact model number (if laptop, check label on bottom) - *Dell Inspiron 570*
Bought the system about a year ago and added a beefier power supply, 2 GB ram and the nVidia card. I have two of the exact system with the same mods. One system works fine, the other is having the BSOD issue. There are two things that happened around the time my system began the BSOD - I resized the hard drive partition and the drivers for my Netgear WNDA3100v2 USB network key updated.

I've tested the hard drive and there doesn't seem to be anything wrong with it. ChkDsk revealed no errors, and I didn't find any with the UBCD Windows disc either. I've uninstalled the drivers for the Netgear key a couple of times and get the same results whether I use the current drivers or the version I was running before. Driver verifier does BSOD the system, but goes by so fast I am unable to see what the screen displays. I will set it to not auto-reboot and see if I can get the information - I'll post it here if I can get it.

This is driving me nuts as the problem began infrequently and now is happening multiple times per day. Let me know if you need any other information. Thanks. :smile:

Flynn


----------



## FlynnArrowstarr (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Semi-Frequent 0x0000001e BSOD*

After running Driver Verify, I received the following three BSOD errors on bootup:

0x0000001E (0xFFFFFFFFC0000005, 0xFFFFF800030DC356, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000)
0x0000001E (0xFFFFFFFFC0000005, 0xFFFFF80003086356, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000)
0x0000001E (0xFFFFFFFFC0000005, 0xFFFFF800030D1356, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000)
In each case, the second parameter changed, but the rest stayed the same. No dumps were made with the errors.

Hope this helps.

Flynn


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Semi-Frequent 0x0000001e BSOD*

What driver name was blamed in the Driver Verifier screens?

Over the last year or two we have noted that Daemon Tools and Alcohol 120% will cause BSOD's in Win7 systems. The driver blamed is sptd.sys

I notice that you have Alcohol 52% installed - and that the sptd.sys driver is present in the memory dumps. I'd suggest uninstalling this program first, then use this free tool to ensure that the offending sptd.sys driver is completely removed from your system: DuplexSecure - FAQ

As there are networking issues mentioned (tcpip.sys in the BSOD's) I have to wonder about the wireless USB device. They are known to cause BSOD's with Win7 systems - especially if using Vista drivers. Here's my rant about them:


> I do not recommend using wireless USB devices.
> These wireless USB devices have many issues with Win7 - and using Vista drivers with them is almost sure to cause a BSOD.
> An installable wireless PCI/PCIe card that's plugged into your motherboard is much more robust, reliable, and powerful.


The memory dumps blame snapman.sys - a component of your Acronis True Image product. A look at the drivers reveals at least 2 that date previous to the release of Win7 - so I'd suspect that your version is not compatible with Win7. Please uninstall it and check to see if that stops the BSOD's.

OLDER DRIVERS PRESENT IN THE DUMP FILES
- Create a System Restore Point prior to doing any of this. *DO NOT* mess with the drivers themselves - leave the Windows\System32\drivers directory alone unless we specifically direct you to it!
- Please update these drivers from the device manufacturer's website - or uninstall them from your system. *Reference links are included below.*
- *DO NOT* use Windows Update or the Update Drivers function of Device Manager. 
- Please feel free to post back about any drivers that you are having difficulty locating.
- Windows Update exceptions may be noted below for Windows drivers: 


> ```
> [font=lucida console]
> sptd.sys         Tue Aug 24 02:13:12 2010 (4C7362F8)
> vmbus.sys        Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)
> ...


BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\092411-21918-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Sep 24 14:35:55.763 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:03:12.012
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for snapman.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for snapman.sys
Probably caused by : snapman.sys ( snapman+19089 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_0
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_0_snapman+19089
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = A01
BiosReleaseDate = 01/25/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\092411-14461-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Sep 24 13:32:23.794 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:27:54.043
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for snapman.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for snapman.sys
Probably caused by : snapman.sys ( snapman+19089 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_0
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_0_snapman+19089
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = A01
BiosReleaseDate = 01/25/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\092411-12760-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Sep 24 12:59:54.388 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:39:32.027
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for snapman.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for snapman.sys
Probably caused by : snapman.sys ( snapman+19089 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_0
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_0_snapman+19089
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = A01
BiosReleaseDate = 01/25/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\092411-16614-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Sep 23 02:08:52.665 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:20:15.304
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for snapman.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for snapman.sys
Probably caused by : snapman.sys ( snapman+19089 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_0
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_0_snapman+19089
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = A01
BiosReleaseDate = 01/25/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\092211-20560-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Sep 23 01:47:57.459 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 16:49:50.098
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for snapman.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for snapman.sys
Probably caused by : snapman.sys ( snapman+19089 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_0
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_0_snapman+19089
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = A01
BiosReleaseDate = 01/25/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\092111-17191-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Sep 21 23:12:08.212 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:07:30.851
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for snapman.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for snapman.sys
Probably caused by : snapman.sys ( snapman+19089 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_0
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_0_snapman+19089
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = A01
BiosReleaseDate = 01/25/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\092111-14960-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Sep 21 23:04:01.986 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 2 days 13:41:25.234
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for snapman.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for snapman.sys
Probably caused by : snapman.sys ( snapman+19089 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_0
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_0_snapman+19089
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = A01
BiosReleaseDate = 01/25/2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  [/font]
```


----------



## FlynnArrowstarr (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Semi-Frequent 0x0000001e BSOD*

Hi, usasma

I've been using Alcohol 52% since I installed the system a year ago with no issue, but I can give that a try. Edit: BTW, no driver was mentioned on the Driver Verifier BSODs.

I'm using Acronis True Image 2011 which is rated for Windows 7, but I can uninstall that as well. It is worth noting that the Acronis Disc Director Suite I have installed pre-dates Windows 7, so that could certainly be an issue. It was installed after the True Image, it's possible they could have shared files that were overwritten.

I did a complete un-install of the USB Wi-Fi driver Saturday afternoon, leaving the system with no active network connection (on-board LAN disabled) and received two more BSOD events. I'll attach the dump files when I get home from work this evening if you need them.

I do have a PCI Wi-Fi card (Netgear WN311B) which has Windows 7 drivers (the WNDA3100v2 also has Windows 7 drivers) so I will give that a try. I was planning to try it anyway as it has a more robust antenna, so it's as good an excuse as any to pop it in.

I'll do some work on it tonight and let you know how it goes. Thanks a lot for checking in to it. 

Flynn


----------



## FlynnArrowstarr (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Semi-Frequent 0x0000001e BSOD*

Uninstalled both Acronis programs (had to download a clean uninstaller from Acronis' website) and re-installed the latest manufacturer drivers for my network USB. So far, so good. I'll keep testing over the next few days and if nothing else happens I'll mark this as solved. Thanks again, usasma. :grin:

Flynn


----------



## FlynnArrowstarr (Sep 24, 2011)

Three days of uptime with no BSOD after re-installing TrueImage 2011. I think she's pretty much fixed. I marked this as solved. Thanks again, usasma. I didn't relish the thought of re-installing Windows and a ton of software. 

Flynn


----------

